# Codename Panzers Phase one Error



## TNTDragon11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi, I tried installing the game and finished, then when It started the reboot for confirmation part, it kept doing it. I tried troubleshooting by changing the Shadows= to 1, but it would not let me save the changes. I then tried using a patch I had found, but then it started giving me a "You need administration access to install this game". :banghead::banghead: Can anyone help me by sending a correct patch, or something to fix what I've done?


----------

